# [SOLVED] Problem with Patch?



## Skite

I'm not sure if I am in the right thread, I sincerely apologize if I am not(I am very new to this website, also I _figured_ this must an installing issue), but I need help understanding/ downloading a game.

I have been playing this online game called Grand Chase and I've had no problems with it before until their last patch updated which was yesterday morning. 

My problem: 
When I click the Grand Chase Icon, it tries to download the main.exe file but it stays in 0%, after a while a little window pops up saying "Please log on after running a virus check" , Patch Download Error
(I have attached a screenie showing this problem) 

What I have: ( I am not really sure what else to include here) 
A windows vista laptop 
System meets the requirements for running the game 

What I've done about it: 
I have deleted and reinstalled the game 
I have deleted the game over all and re-downloaded it/installed 
Run a full system scan 
Run as Administrator 
Turn off my Norton Virus (Although I am sure this isn't the problem for I've played the game with this program on, since I've joined) 
Sent problem to 1:1 Support (Game Master that helps with issues like this)
His response sadly wasn't helpful because I am having a hard time understanding? My knowledge with computer gaming/computer is quite bad!

His response: (thought it might help?)
"One of the reasons why patching was not done properly is because of another program causing a conflict with the patching process. Usually anti-virus/firewall programs may hinder the patcher from successfully operating. You should provide exceptions for Grand Chase components such as Grand Chase.exe or main.exe so that the game can pass through any security settings you may have enabled. 
We recommend examining any hardware or software that interacts with your internet connection between your computer and your Internet Service Provider (ISP). We also recommend you look at all program processes running in the background of your computer, and try to eliminate any programs which are not required to run your computer and try again."

Thing is I have tried doing most of this, except the second paragraph. Not sure how to do it? 

If possible please help me on this issue, I would be forever grateful!


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Problem with Patch?*

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

I'm not sure why this patch made the game not work, I'd have to download it and see if I can't get it to work also, but I friend (who is on Vista) managed to play the game.

You can try these steps:
Run the patcher in compatability mode for XP Sp2
Turn off Windows Firewall (temporarily)
Use a manual patch (if applicable)
Check the game's website for any technical details or on their forums for a possible fix (I'd do this myself but time is limited)


----------



## Skite

*Re: Problem with Patch?*

Oh my gosh a reply!! Yay x3
I have turned off my windows firewall and I have posted my problem in their forums (3 days and nobody have answered me) but the rest I haven't tried
Ok ill try that thanks, Ill let you know if it works! HOPEFULLY it works


----------



## Skite

*Re: Problem with Patch?*

Ok so I realized it was the internet connection at college that was blocking my full download, because when I came back for the weekend I decided to try it again and it worked o.o
Thanks you so much for the help though!


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Problem with Patch?*

Please mark this thread as 'Solved' under 'Thread Tools'. Enjoy the game!


----------

